

Show HN:Reading Your eBooks Should Be Easy - skillachie
http://bookfusion.com/
Read all your Hacker News Magazines across all your devices booth offline and online on any device!<p><i>Tired of being restricted to one device
</i>Tired of copying your eBooks from one device to the other 
*Tired of losing your bookmarks and notes<p>We are revolutionizing the way we read and interact with eBooks today by making reading eBooks easy<p>See http://www.bookfusion.com/  for more details<p>Feel free to post feedback in the comments or reach put to mr at dc@bookfusiom.com
======
skillachie
No eBook readers on HN! Let me know what you think guys

